# mobile phone message delays



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Just wondered if others have had problems with delay in receiving messages.

I have received many 3 days after they were sent....!

I have just got new mobiles for me and dp and have sent some multimedia messages about 5" distance wise and still sat here 20 mins later waiting for them to arrive.....


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Yup!!

I got a text off Sparklequeen which she sent me when she went into hospital. I got it about 4 days later!! She must have thought I was ignoring her!!    

Mind you, my phone is two years old now so needs replacing badly after I bounced it off the kitchen floor the day I got it!!


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

switch phone off and turn on when this happens

it may just need to re-register with the service (so a guy from orange told me!)


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

try taking simcard out and putting back in again, sometimes if its not in properly it cant read all the info from your sim.

Or it could be a network problem, in which case there's not alot you can do till they have sorted it there end

Nikki xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

still no joy will have to ring them the weekend when I can access dps phone again.....


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

ooo thats realluy odd as my mum recieved 4 messages from me ..all the SAME !! xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Ive had that many times, received the same message about 5 times in a row


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Yes, I've sent texts to DH when he's been at work before and he's not got them until he's got home and vice versa. I think a lot of the time it's a network issue. Great excuse actually, if you forget to reply to something someone sends. 
Try sending a message on New Years Eve and see how long it takes. 

C~x


----------

